
Comparison between Postgres and MS-SQL - Beltiras
https://www.pg-versus-ms.com/
======
jenkstom
I guess the part about MSSQL not running on Linux would need to be updated.
Then again, when I tried to download it I couldn't. Probably need to try the
download in Edge or IE...

~~~
Beltiras
Here are instructions on how to install it on Debian:
[http://guywyant.info/log/206/connecting-to-ms-sql-server-
fro...](http://guywyant.info/log/206/connecting-to-ms-sql-server-from-ubuntu/)

------
Beltiras
Came across this when looking for a benchmark. Thought it would be informative
for people now since MS-SQL is now being packaged for Linux distros.

